# Yogi's First Birthday is Today************



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Happy First Birthday to My Sweet Boy *
*Yogi**
*Mommy Loves You So Very Much!*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yogi!!! Hope that you have a very special spoiled day!!!!:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Yogi. I bet Mommy is going to spoil you today! Actually, I bet she spoils you EVERY day. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Yogi. Have a great day.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy first Birthday Yogi!!! arty:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:wub::wub: Happy First Birthday Yogi!!:wub::wub:

I know you will have a very special birthday because your Mommy adores you
and she will spoil you big time! :chili:

Auntie Marie is sending you big birthday hugs and kisses! :wub::wub:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday gorgeous  Muwah.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday. Enjoy the spoiling Yogi.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yogi.....dude! In honor of your special birthday, Ava would like to sing a little song just for you...:wub:


Ready???



Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Yogi....Happy Birthday to Youuuuuuuuuu :aktion033:








artytime::dothewave:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

To a very special yogi for many, many more happy birthdays!!! I am sure that your mommy has something very special planned for y0u today!!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday sweetie!!!! Enjoy your very special day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

arty: Happy 1st Birthday Yogi. artytime: I bet your mommy will do something special for your special day.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 1st Birthday, Yogi!!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Happy birthday little man!!! I'm so upset my package didn't get there in time...Hopefully within the next day or so... *


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

:dancing banana::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:dancing banana::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:dancing banana::you rock::wavetowel2::yahoo: HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET YOGI!!!


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy birthday Yogi! Must be such a fun day for him!!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy 1st Birthday Yogi!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

*HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY CUTIE PIE!!! *

I know you will have special today with lots of attention and presents!! Enjoy sweetheart!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Happy birthday Yogi!!!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet Yogi!! I hope you enjoy your special day. arty:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

It's your birthday! It's your birthday!
Happy Birthday Yogi! We wish you a life full of joy and happiness. May you and mommy have a wonderful day together. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Yogi!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Yogi!!! Have a lot of fun little boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

:rochard:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, YOGI!!!! YOU ARE A ROCK STAR!!!


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

Happy birthday adorable Yogi! :chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Yogi. Hope your day is as special as you are.

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Happy happy birthday Yogi!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Yogi!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yogi -- we hope that you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Yogi! You're a lucky (and adorable) little boy!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Happy 1st birthday yogi! I'm sure with a mommy as wonderful as yours, your sure to have the best birthday ever!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

*:happy dance: HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOGI!! :happy:*


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

My girls are saying to Yogi:















*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Yogi! I've seen all the wonderful presents you 'be gotten! I bet you're wore out from opening packages! Just remember to Play, Play Play!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

sherry said:


> Happy Birthday Yogi! I've seen all the wonderful presents you 'be gotten! I bet you're wore out from opening packages! Just remember to Play, Play Play!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sherry he is going wild has not stoped this the am. I cant keep up.
The out pouring of love for him has me in tears . Nickee*


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:

*Happy Birthday Baby Boy Yogi! You are a year old now!*


*Maddie sends birthday kisses and love to a very cute little guy!*


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dude from Ari!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yogi!
Have a wonderful day!

:dothewave:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Happy first birthday, Yogi. :cheer:
I'm sure your mom is going to think of a way to make it extra special, but it will be hard, because she spoils you so well everyday.
*


----------



## Mia's Grammy (Jul 27, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! :wub:


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Yogi. You are adorable. Bet Mommy can't believe how fast this year has gone by.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet Yogi!!!!!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Happy bday yogi


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

happy birthday, yogi. Hope you are having a great day!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet little one.


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Yogi !!! OH YEAHH IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY :chili:artytime:arty:arty:artytime:artytime:artytime:arty:


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy birthday yogi


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday :chili: little Yogi sweetie pie. Hope you had a fun day!!!!:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Yogi! Hope you had a wonderful day  .


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

My dearest Yogi, your auntie Marisol wishes you *a very happy birthday*!! :aktion033:

I hope you had a fun day filled with lots of love & treats!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

*******Happy 1st birthday, Yogi****** extra stars for you today!!!!!!*****


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Yogi....you are adorable!!! Hope you had a great day and were totally spoiled because you deserve to be being so darn cute!:wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Would Like to to THANK each and everyone of you for sharing Yogi's Birthday with all these Beautiful Birthday Wishes.*

*You Have Made a Great Birthday even Better.*
*Yogi and Mommy************


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

*happy birthday yogi !!!*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY, YOGI:cheer: I'm so sorry that I'm a day late (and a dollar short) but I wasn't on SM yesterday. I know you had a great birthday and I suggest milking it for the entire weekend. :chili::chili: That's what I'm doing with mine. :thumbsup: Tyler and I are so happy that you're part of the SM family.


----------

